# Bright Eyes Belt Light



## GACOONDOG (Mar 30, 2010)

I am lookin to by a belt light i like the looks of the bright eyes does anyone know any thing about them. I want to buy a light form a company thats going to be around when i  need parts. There have been a lot of fly by night companys over the years.


----------



## sly (Mar 30, 2010)

A friend of mine has a Bright eyes that is 4 or 5 yrs old and he hasnt had any trouble and I have A 21 volt Cajun light from Albany Ga  and it is only 8 months old ,it is very simular to the Bright eyes


----------



## coggins (Mar 31, 2010)

I've been hearing the Smart Lights are the way to go.  That's only what i've been told. I use a NiteLite 28 volt which i'm happy with, but i'll be checking out the Smart Lights when this one gives up the ghost.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the bright eyes featherlight 21 volt.. Love it.. Even used it in competition hunts when I used to.  Now just pleasure hunt when i can. I dont even know its on my side.


----------



## GACOONDOG (Mar 31, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> I have the bright eyes featherlight 21 volt.. Love it.. Even used it in competition hunts when I used to.  Now just pleasure hunt when i can. I dont even know its on my side.



 Thanks for the info that is the one i have been looking at.Is it plenty bright and does the battery hold up good.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah it is plenty bright enough and I have went on 2 comp. hunts and never did recharge it. lasted both hunts.


----------



## Jeremiah Glaze (Apr 1, 2010)

K LITE     get u a K Lite 21 volt belt light with G2 LED head or the smart light...its not about the battery pack its about the head LED is the only way to go now...there are many of them being made and a new one  comes out every month, I ve beat the dog snot out of this Klight for about 4 years now and it wont quit Mr Kelley builds a good light


----------



## stickrod (Apr 5, 2010)

I just ordered the bright eyes 14 volt to save some money, did I mess up or is it good enough for a first light.


----------



## mountain-rebel (Apr 14, 2010)

i got the 21 volt cajun light.. i love it. 
go with the cajun. its all U.S.A made.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 15, 2010)

I got a Bright Eyes with the LED head coming. 21v. I dont doubt I will have any trouble with it and if I do I bet they will stand behind it. Never heard nothing bad about them. Dont think you can go wrong with any of the known lights, Blazer, Cajun, Bright Eyes, K Light...etc. I would stay away from Nite Lite.

I will let you know what I think about the light when it gets hear.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 19, 2010)

Got my light..like everything but the belt. It is pretty cheap belt. I think I should of got more of a belt for all the $$$.  But everything else is nice.


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 19, 2010)

Moonshiner or the K light there both durable and hard to beat.


----------



## MCfishin930 (Apr 19, 2010)

some may agree some may disagree however i believe a hilltop light is your best bet. they are made here locally by mr.ted baker of eatonton.he has been building quality lights for a long time for any of you all who may be interested give him a call 706-484-9857


----------



## TallyHo (Apr 19, 2010)

MCfishin930 said:


> some may agree some may disagree however i believe a hilltop light is your best bet. they are made here locally by mr.ted baker of eatonton.he has been building quality lights for a long time for any of you all who may be interested give him a call 706-484-9857



I agree with that, if you are local and ever need one worked on and get it to him at a hunt or something he will usually get it back to you within a week and you dont have to ship them all over the place. Good honest man also.....


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 19, 2010)

You know my other light is a Hill Top light. I bought it used and I love it. I passed it on to my wife and got the Bright Eyes. I have not had any trouble and its probably 5 + years old. I just needed a new light and liked the Bright Eye head so I got the whole package. I would not hesitate to get another Hill Top Light.


----------



## black an tan man (Apr 23, 2010)

i got a led k light 6 volt thats pretty brite an i dnt even no its on my side.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 23, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I agree with that, if you are local and ever need one worked on and get it to him at a hunt or something he will usually get it back to you within a week and you dont have to ship them all over the place. Good honest man also.....



10-4 on Hill Top Lights.Mr Ted is  a good fellow to deal with he is a  good honest man. 706-484-9857


----------



## SE.GAcoondawg (Apr 24, 2010)

i have a 28 volt bright eyes, never a problem even after sitting up for 3yrs....still make 2 hunts on a charge, to scared to try 3 hunts...


----------



## CoonMama (Apr 27, 2010)

I also have a hill top light and it works GREAT


----------



## bluedog37379 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have never used a Bright Eyes. But for my money I find it hard to beat a Star Light. They are in KY and have always been fair with me. Dave really cares about the people that buys his products and will do everything he can to make a problem right. He sent me a light to use while he replaces the batteries in mine at no cost.


----------



## Jarred (Apr 27, 2010)

Great light, I think I saw one in the swap and sell forum.


----------



## GACOONDOG (May 1, 2010)

Jarred said:


> Great light, I think I saw one in the swap and sell forum.


Thanks for the info i bought the light that was posted on swap and sale 14 volt bright eyes belt light works real good got it for 1/2 price of a new one.


----------

